# Vanity house..Wales



## Mikeymutt (Aug 31, 2015)

so I just spent a weekend in Wales exploring with zedstar and another none member,we were then joined by man gone wrong..six hours sleep between Friday morning and late Sunday night,but it was so worth it...so let's start off with this beauty.there was mirrors everywhere in the wardrobes and dressers,and on the wall.also bags galore everywhere..I have been a lot of houses now but this is up there with the best.anyway I hope you enjoy the pics and I really hope I have done this place justice

Loved this old record player.loved the way the record had melted on the turntable




I have never seen a camera in all the old houses I have been in,so was pleased to finally find one




There is just something about old pictures on the wall.







An old prudential savings or insurance booklet next to a nice little snow globe




A lone thimble on the singer




I don't know why but I loved this one with the horse ornament




Like the camera I have never seen a Hoover.i have now seen them in my last five houses.guess they are like buses,you wait for one and they all come at once.




One of the bedrooms,the bed was still made,don't know if it was left like that or made up by past explorers.




Solid wood wardrobe,they don't make them like that anymore




Some of the many bags and a mirror,one of many again.




Some funky wallpaper decorates this house.




One of the two sewing machines.




This is another bedroom.was shocked by the amount of clocks in this room,guess they were worried about getting up late for work.







Some more bits and bobs that cluttered the house







The hallway.the table had a couple of old torches on it,don't know if they were gas powered or not..







An old boots medical tin.not like the plastic ones you get nowadays




Just love these old radios..something tells me they are not DAB,but prob only picked up the BBC world service







The piano.just stuck in a room surrounded by clutter,there was also three television sets in here




Another of the bedrooms.




Another sewing machines..they are so beautiful.




A few from the outside buildings


----------



## Rubex (Aug 31, 2015)

This place is amazing Mikeymutt, and you definitely did it justice with your photos  I can't wait to see the rest from your Wales trip!


----------



## smiler (Aug 31, 2015)

Kind of place that reminds me that I had one of them, were they spent 9mm pistol rounds, lovely bits an pieces there, Another Cracker Mikey


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Aug 31, 2015)

What a beauty! On the last photo, it shows a car tax disc from 1997.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Aug 31, 2015)

smiler said:


> Kind of place that reminds me that I had one of them, were they spent 9mm pistol rounds, lovely bits an pieces there, Another Cracker Mikey


I think they certainly were smiler..they were everywhere in the shed.


----------



## oldscrote (Aug 31, 2015)

That's bloody lovely Mikeymutt.Reckon they rounds are more likely to be 22s


----------



## HughieD (Aug 31, 2015)

I've said it before and I'll say it again. You set the standards of photography and find the places that we aspire to.


----------



## smiler (Aug 31, 2015)

oldscrote said:


> That's bloody lovely Mikeymutt.Reckon they rounds are more likely to be 22s


I wouldn't argue with you but they look like centre fire and a little fatter than twenty two's, I'd have to see em to be certain.


----------



## tumble112 (Aug 31, 2015)

This really is extraordinary. So well captured.


----------



## DiggerDen (Aug 31, 2015)

Amazing place. Amazing photography. Love all the photos.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Sep 1, 2015)

smiler said:


> I wouldn't argue with you but they look like centre fire and a little fatter than twenty two's, I'd have to see em to be certain.



Quite clearly .22 long rifle rim fire - you can see the firing pin impression on the rims of the three to the left of the tobacco tin lid. 9mm (Luger) cases are rimless and have an extractor groove at the base. One can use the tax disc and the tin lid to check the case dimensions.


----------



## mockingbird (Sep 1, 2015)

You certainly made it your own mate thats for sure. Beautiful place isnt it with all the cars an stuff round the side, so much moved since my visit early this year, but still wonderful to photograph!  cant go wrong in this place!


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 1, 2015)

What a treasure trove! Great report and photos.


----------



## smiler (Sep 1, 2015)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> Quite clearly .22 long rifle rim fire - you can see the firing pin impression on the rims of the three to the left of the tobacco tin lid. 9mm (Luger) cases are rimless and have an extractor groove at the base. One can use the tax disc and the tin lid to check the case dimensions.


My apologies, they are rimfire.


----------



## theartist (Sep 1, 2015)

So sad, what happened to them?


----------

